# Hello ladies and gents, I am Anonymous and I's an INTP



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *MWHAHAHAHA. Stage one complete.*
> 
> 
> ]


Bad wolf!s
Gets Neph's newspaper! Hits Wolf on the nose!


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> How does being deaf mean you can't see someone coming?


*I was under the impression that you were using "see me coming" as an analogy. I forgot that you'd need a brain to do that though. Deaf - No Sound Blind - No Sight Dumb - ISTP. roud:*


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Bad wolf!s
> Gets Neph's newspaper! Hits Wolf on the nose!


*=_=.... *Gets a metal pole and hits daylight on the head with it.* Never compare me to a dog. :bored:*


----------



## mcgooglian

BadWolf said:


> *I was under the impression that you were using "see me coming" as an analogy. I forgot that you'd need a brain to do that though. Deaf - No Sound Blind - No Sight Dumb - ISTP. roud:*


I'd make noise if only to scare them. Analogies are for Ns literalism is for S's.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Welcome to the....


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *=_=.... *Gets a metal pole and hits daylight on the head with it.* Never compare me to a dog. :bored:*


Gets the pole and sticks it up your ass!
Stop naming your self wolf then.


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Gets the pole and sticks it up your ass!
> Stop naming your self wolf then.


*You don't want to know where this is going because I'm about to fuck this whole thread up.


*Takes pole out of Ass and sticks it in daylight's cunt* *Then starts to rapidly anal rape her while twisting the pole every now in again and pushing it deeper.* *Grabs idiot ISTP slave and makes him shove his cock in her mouth*


 To Much?


A wolf is not a mutt or a dog, ITS A WOLF!
*


----------



## Nightriser

*munches popcorn*


----------



## mcgooglian

good luck finding an ISTP slave. they're likely to silently rebel causing everything to fall apart without blame falling on any one person


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> good luck finding an ISTP slave. they're likely to silently rebel causing everything to fall apart without blame falling on any one person


**Shows Mcgooglian something shiney and throws it in daylights mouth*. roud:*


----------



## mcgooglian

BadWolf said:


> **Shows Mcgooglian something shiney and throws it in daylights mouth*. roud:*


Reaches down daylights throat and turns the shiny thing into a weapon to successfully use on Wolf


----------



## εmptε

**Makes the object disappear because it was only an illusion to get him close to daylight while wolf climbs a tree to watch the show* *


----------



## mcgooglian

BadWolf said:


> **Makes the object disappear because it was only an illusion to get him close to daylight while wolf climbs a tree to watch the show* *


Oh well, nothing wrong with that


----------



## DayLightSun

Takes two body builders with huge cocks and sticks them into Wolfs mouth and anus.
they play jump rope.
Wolf is the rope. 
Wolfs make nice mutts.
:crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Takes two body builders with huge cocks and sticks them into Wolfs mouth and anus.
> they play jump rope.
> Wolf is the rope.
> Wolfs make nice mutts.
> :crazy:


oh oh, can I be the one jumping? Oh please can I?


----------



## Shai Gar

you want to put your cock in his mouth?


----------



## mcgooglian

no no no I want to jump I wanna jump. the bodybuilders are the ones turning the rope


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Takes two body builders with huge cocks and sticks them into Wolfs mouth and anus.
> they play jump rope.
> Wolf is the rope.
> Wolfs make nice mutts.
> :crazy:


*I really dislike being called a mutt. I should use your intestines as a jump rope. *Calls five giant trolls with cocks the sizes of trees to fuck daylight* and I will.*


----------



## mcgooglian

now it's my turn to sit back and enjoy the show


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *I really dislike being called a mutt. I should use your intestines as a jump rope. *Calls five giant trolls with cocks the sizes of trees to fuck daylight* and I will.*


I should? Piss off little man.
Where are your trolls?
My magic dildo will make them virus size and give you AIDS.


----------



## Nightriser

mcgooglian said:


> now it's my turn to sit back and enjoy the show


*offers mcgooglian popcorn*


----------



## mcgooglian

Llixgrijb said:


> *offers mcgooglian popcorn*


it had better have butter on it, I refuse to eat popcorn without butter:tongue: fetch me some butter


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> I should? Piss off little man.
> Where are your trolls?
> My magic dildo will make them virus size and give you AIDS.


**Laugh* You're taking this to serious. I really do dislike being called a mutt though. roud:*


----------



## εmptε

*Actually, I'm going to watch all the TV I DVR'd*


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> **Laugh* You're taking this to serious. I really do dislike being called a mutt though. roud:*


Hey I called you my buddy.
But you decided to go there.
I won't call you a mutt if you don't diss me again.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*You don't have to fear the INFP's...we just wanna hug you and offer you a scone.*

*Welcome to the cafe...*

*Maybe we'll sing Kumbaya later at the bonfire, whattaya think?*

*LOL! I am such a smartass...*


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Hey I called you my buddy.
> But you decided to go there.
> I won't call you a mutt if you don't diss me again.


*I dissed you? =P I will always go there.... Where do you want to go?roud:*


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *I dissed you? =P I will always go there.... Where do you want to go?roud:*


Be nice to me Liam.roud:


----------



## Nightriser

mcgooglian said:


> it had better have butter on it, I refuse to eat popcorn without butter:tongue: fetch me some butter


Drenched in butter, of course. I do not eat plain popcorn.


----------



## mcgooglian

Llixgrijb said:


> Drenched in butter, of course. I do not eat plain popcorn.


I'm in. How do you feel about salt & vinegar flavoring on it?


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Be nice to me Liam.roud:


*=D Nice..... I don't know. I'll be neutral. :mellow:

Tis just a horny bastard. 
*


----------



## Nightriser

Salt, sure. I've never tried vinegar, though. I'm open to trying it, though. Throw some on.


----------



## DayLightSun

BadWolf said:


> *=D Nice..... I don't know. I'll be neutral. :mellow:
> 
> Tis just a horny bastard.
> *


Fine. Do as you wish. I offered friendship.
Offer is gone.


----------



## εmptε

Llixgrijb said:


> Salt, sure. I've never tried vinegar, though. I'm open to trying it, though. Throw some on.



*Vinegar is shit on popcorn. I like hot sauce on my popcorn.*


----------



## mcgooglian

Llixgrijb said:


> Salt, sure. I've never tried vinegar, though. I'm open to trying it, though. Throw some on.


Salt & Vinegar flavoring is actually mixed into one flavor, it's really quite good. You shall enjoy it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

EspressiveGirl said:


> *You don't have to fear the INFP's...we just wanna hug you and offer you a scone.*
> 
> *Welcome to the cafe...*
> 
> *Maybe we'll sing Kumbaya later at the bonfire, whattaya think?*
> 
> *LOL! I am such a smartass...*


I'm cool with singing Kaya (by Bob Marley and the Wailers) by the bong fire


----------



## εmptε

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Fine. Do as you wish. I offered friendship.
> Offer is gone.


*Hmm, I'm confused. I never said I was going to be mean, was that just a yes or no question? :mellow:*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I love eating fries in vinegaer


----------



## mcgooglian

Fries in vinegar is awesome too but poutine is even better


----------



## Nightriser

Hm, interesting. Eh, well, looks like the show's over.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Oooohhh I like it! This is fun! *breathing heavily for no good reason**


----------



## mcgooglian

I don't know about you, but I can go all day:tongue: I can start screaming while running to make it more entertaining if you'd like


----------



## Nightriser

EspressiveGirl said:


> *Oooohhh I like it! This is fun! *breathing heavily for no good reason**





mcgooglian said:


> I don't know about you, but I can go all day:tongue:


Shame on you, mcgooglian!


----------



## mcgooglian

Llixgrijb said:


> Shame on you, mcgooglian!


I lack shame so that has no effect on me:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Selene! Oh,my...um I, uh well, I was just I....um.*

*I am out of breath from exorcising....yes, that's it.*


----------



## Nightriser

I'm surprised mcgooglian didn't say something before me, actually.


----------



## mcgooglian

Llixgrijb said:


> I'm surprised mcgooglian didn't say something before me, actually.


I can say something now if you'd like:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*He baited me and I fell for it. *

*I thought I had the upper hand, but...*

*Alas, my weakness for young boys got the better of me...*

*Oh God! Shai and I have something in common!!!!*


----------



## EspressiveGirl

**EG hangs head in shame and disgust...**


----------



## mcgooglian

That makes 3 of us:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I'm going away now. I can't believe I fell for your tricks, you, you, THINKER!!!*


----------



## mcgooglian

Come over to the T side and you can be the one tricking others rather than being tricked. You know you wanna.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Naw, baby. I'm a lover, not a fighter. I'm a feeler, not a thinker. (Although, I do believe logic and reason have a place...I'd rather let my heart lead me.)*

*Sorry, I cannot cross over...but I will wave to you from the other side! :laughing:*


----------



## Xeraii

Welcome to the fold Anne Nominous (my computer science teacher cracked that one many moons ago).

Hope you enjoy your stay here. :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian

So your heart decided to chase me around, I'm flattered:tongue:. I shall wave back until next time.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*You are too gracious, Young Thinker...*


----------



## mcgooglian

If I'm too gracious, maybe I should stop being so nice:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I meant, I am an old woman with several more miles on her than you, Young Thinker. It is gracious of you to allow me to chase you...even though, I could not keep up with your *ahem* pace. *

*As a complete aside, since I am pushing 40, do you think there's anything to the whole theory that women hit their sexual peak in their 40's?*

*This is a complete derailment of this thread...nevermind.*


----------



## mcgooglian

ah, we shall continue this again sometime, I still have more energy:tongue. As for your question. it's hard to apply theories to people because everyone is different so there will be different results for everyone. There may be a general age where they reach their peak, but different women may peak at different times.

Oh well, as was said in another intro: the best intros are the ones that get derailed.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I am going to do my homework on the derailment topic and I will then start a new thread, which is likely to be howlingly funny being as the only other Elders on the board are efromm and INFPeter...and I am convinced Peter is a total horndog...*


----------



## mcgooglian

good luck with your research. I can't really give any opinions on the topic seeing as I'm not even close to being 40 yet:tongue:


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*Yes, McGoo, I know that you are just a baby...sorry I got all Demi Moore on you there for a few. I'm over it...back to dating a balding minister in his late 30's who is an incredibly good kisser...*

*I'm happy here. :wink:*


----------



## mcgooglian

It's ok, I seem to be good at bringing people to my level anyways. It was entertaining while it lasted:tongue:


----------

